# Manila Hotels



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Our summer Philippine trip is coming up and we usually stay in Manila a couple days before going off to the province. Usually stay at Mabuhay Manor so we can hang at Mall of Asia. Was considering the Swagman this time so we can take their bus to check out Angeles. Can anybody offer any comment on the Swagman? Thanks!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Swagman Hotel*



cvgtpc1 said:


> Our summer Philippine trip is coming up and we usually stay in Manila a couple days before going off to the province. Usually stay at Mabuhay Manor so we can hang at Mall of Asia. Was considering the Swagman this time so we can take their bus to check out Angeles. Can anybody offer any comment on the Swagman? Thanks!


Yes, My wife and I both worked for Swagman. My wife in purchasing & finance and I worked as Housekeeping Supervisor and Guest Services Manager. This was when Rod Hegerty owned the hotels as well as Swagmen Travel Services throughout the country.
The one in Manila has sense been sold and is owned by an Asian group of some kind. 

The Manila Swag is still at 411A Flores St in Ermita. The hotel now does not take care of their rooms. Room prices have gone up, Restaurant and bar prices have gone up and the food quality (even the breakfast buffet) has gone down. Service is lousy and unfriendly.
This assessment is as kind as I can be. No good anymore. I would suggest you investigate the Southern Cross  Hotel around the corner from Swag or else the Bayview Park Hotel That is on Roxas Blvd but right next door to Swagman.
Fly the Buss still operates from Swagman 3 times per day for P600 one way to Angeles. Southern Cross also has large, modern buses that also go to Angeles but not sure of their cost or schedule.

But gone forever is the Swagman Hotel of yesteryear...


Gene


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks Gene! Yeah, the website didn't really have sold anyway, hence my forum question.

Used to hang at the AC Swagman pool in the 80s...good times!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Thanks Gene! Yeah, the website didn't really have sold anyway, hence my forum question.
> 
> Used to hang at the AC Swagman pool in the 80s...good times!


Hi,

You're quite welcome. Yea, the Angeles Swag also has sold. My understanding is that is is still pretty good. I've never been beyond the restaurant across the street so room condition or competent staff I know nothing about. There is another smaller hotel Almost across the street from the Angeles Swag that might be worth looking at. I can't remember the name though. Funny, we live a 30 minute ride from Balibago and Fields Ave but never get over that way except going into Angeles proper or to the malls. Don't know how long it's been since you were here, but there is a large SM shopping mall within walking distance of Fields just inside Clark. Also, Marquee mall is fairly close and if you are good with trike drivers, you can get them down to about P60 one way( going to Marquee Mall). Their usual asking price is about P100.
Fields Ave and the related clubs etc have become a real danger zone but you're sure to like Clark and even Subic Bay.


Gene


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

After looking at online reviews I'm leaning towards the Best Western...your recomendation made me look more into that area....so thanks!

Last time we were in AC was 1990...and have heard its totally different now from the web.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> After looking at online reviews I'm leaning towards the Best Western...your recomendation made me look more into that area....so thanks!
> 
> Last time we were in AC was 1990...and have heard its totally different now from the web.


Yea, Angeles is lots different now. Large hotels and even a SM mall as well as others. Your Best Western in Ermita Manila has nice rooms. Only downside is that the food is not the greatest. Still, it meets Best Western standards on the rooms...


----------



## ILoveAFilipina (Dec 21, 2012)

For reference there is also a Best Western owned hotel in Balibago called 'The Mint'. It just opened towards the end of 2012. The rooms are small but clean, it was pretty cheap at 2,000 peso per night and the service is pretty good. It does not have a pool - but they were still expanding last time I was there.

It is about a 5/10 minutes walk from the 'McDonalds' end of Fields Avenue. I used it when I first visited my GF who lives outside Angeles. It is far enough away from Fields that you can avoid that area (if you want to), but still be close to the casino and some reasonable restaurants.

Try and avoid rooms at the front of the hotel however as they overlook the main street and the traffic noise is 24/7...


----------



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

I stayed at the swagman in Angeles for 4 months and it was great. Rented one of the apartments they have for only 25,000 pesos per month. Staff are really friendly. Very much like a family run hotel even though it isnt. Bar staff and waitresses were good and the food was good too. Daily complimentary shuttle service to wherever you want to go within Angeles and you can even phone them to collect you when you have finished. My brother in law, Edwin, is one of the drivers and is one of the most genuine guys I have ever met! Suppose I would say that though!!!!! Lol


----------



## philnz47 (Feb 24, 2013)

DannyRDG said:


> I stayed at the swagman in Angeles for 4 months and it was great. Rented one of the apartments they have for only 25,000 pesos per month. Staff are really friendly. Very much like a family run hotel even though it isnt. Bar staff and waitresses were good and the food was good too. Daily complimentary shuttle service to wherever you want to go within Angeles and you can even phone them to collect you when you have finished. My brother in law, Edwin, is one of the drivers and is one of the most genuine guys I have ever met! Suppose I would say that though!!!!! Lol



New Horizon Hotel is good and breakfast buffet is complementary.


----------



## brian_sharpe (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi. This is my first post! Enjoying reading all the threads though. Whenever my family of 4 stay in makati we stay at the Ascott Makati. It provides us with 2 large bedrooms and baths and living room, dining room, kitchen, even a laundry room with washer and dryer. Also, it is right next to Glorieta Mall. Very safe. We have stayed at a few other hotels in Makati for similar price but none match the room and ambiance of the Ascott.


----------



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

The Lotus Garden Hotel is nice, reasonable rates, great breakfast. Right next to Robinsons mall, a short walk to the Swagman bus.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

kenslvr said:


> The Lotus Garden Hotel is nice, reasonable rates, great breakfast. Right next to Robinsons mall, a short walk to the Swagman bus.


I've only stayed at the Swagman because of it's location within walking distance to the Embassy but when ever I'm transiting through Clark, and overnighting in Angeles, I like to try new places.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

overmyer said:


> I've only stayed at the Swagman because of it's location within walking distance to the Embassy but when ever I'm transiting through Clark, and overnighting in Angeles, I like to try new places.


I take that back! I've stayed at the Airport Hotel a couple of times when arriving in Manila too late to get a flight to Bacolod until next day. First two times I just sat it out on bench in front of the terminal but got tired of doing that! I much prefer overnighting in Cebu!


----------

